# Not getting any liquid during the cure



## uncle kenny (Apr 23, 2011)

Bacon is the staff of life! I love making my own!! Did you ever notice how bacon pops and crackles and spews grease all over the place when you cook it? that is caused by high moisture (water) content in the meat. Always drove me nuts.

So now I have found a new source for the best looking bellies I have ever seen, but there is something different about them. When I bag 'em with the cure, they don't make nearly as much "water" as other bellies I've used. I surmise that these pigs (from an organic farm) don't get force fed a bunch of salty grain two hours before slaughter (makes them drink lots of water just before they get popped) like normal pigs. when I cook the bacon there is little or no grease splatter.

I wonder; if my bellies aren't making much liquid during the cure, is that cause for concern with regard to food safety and contamination?


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't see a problem. In fact I rarely get any water during the cure. Never gave it much thought but you're probably right on the pumped up pork idea.


----------



## alblancher (Apr 24, 2011)

I buy plain old pork bellies from the butcher and have little grease and water spatter during cooking.  I think a lot of that liquid is because of  the phosphates manufactures put in the cure liquid to hold moisture.  I do a dry cure for that specific reason, I like a denser, drier bacon,  To me it's just more flavorful.  I lose about 10 percent of raw weight during curing and another 10 percent during smoking.  I am willing to bet that large scale producers actually add weight during the cure and smoking process.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2011)

What all three of you said !!!

Can't add anything here---Just wanted to say "I agree".

Bear


----------



## fife (Apr 24, 2011)

Just sounds like good food


----------



## uncle kenny (Apr 24, 2011)

thank you all for the replies. this was something I hadn't sen before and wanted to ask the experts. Smoke on!


----------



## venture (Apr 24, 2011)

Another to agree.  I usually get very little liquid.  All the more moistness for the meat.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2011)

I usually get a pretty good amount of liquid in my curing bags after the first 1 to 3 days, but by the end of the curing it is usually nearly all sucked back into the meat.

Bear


----------

